# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Pivot Table "Blank" being counted

## shuddle

I'm sure I am making this harder than it is.  

I couldn't figure out how to have a pivot table count blank cells only, so I added a columns in the Tracker tab "To be Tested" and "To be Verified", which has a formula to put a number in the field if there is no date in the "Tested Date" and "Verified Date" column.  This is so the pivot tables will count those that do not have a date.  

This worked with the pivot table "Count of To Be Verified" under the "Verification Summaries" tab, except when all components have been verified, at which point it counts all the filled cells.  All the X-Rays have been verified.

What I would prefer to do is get rid of the  "To be Tested" and "To be Verified" columns and be able to count if it has a date and count if it doesn't.  

I've attached an example of the workbook

Thank you for your help.

----------


## shuddle

I discovered the problem. 

I change the Summarize Values by to Sum rather than Count.  It works now.

----------

